# Scyther The Pokemon



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 5, 2007)

Not sure if this topic really belongs here but move it if im wrong.

ANYWAYS!

Ive been looking at my past gaming and i remember my favorite pokemon was scyther i knew i had a few in my blue version, i started playing and i checked seems that its classified under.

Scyther The *MANTIS* Pokemon


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2007)

lol right on.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't believe people still have blue version, I used to love Scyther too.


----------



## AFK (Jun 5, 2007)

pokemon was gay in comparison to sesame street. although i wouldn't mind a little one-two with that cute red-head if you know what i mean


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

her name was Misty wasnt it? Oh heck, its affecting me too!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

wow :shock:


----------



## AFK (Jun 19, 2007)

bump for a wonderfully charming thread!


----------



## athicks (Jun 19, 2007)

cute!

I never really got into that though...

(Pokemon)


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahh the money I spent on those damn trading cards..  Should have had the foresight to keep it for a car...


----------



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

> Ahh the money I spent on those damn trading cards..  Should have had the foresight to keep it for a car...


haha, I was more a Magic player


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> Ahh the money I spent on those damn trading cards..  Should have had the foresight to keep it for a car...


I didn't care for them at all. But I kept them for that reason. Since I got them when they first came out and kept them since, I recently sold a couple of the rarer ones on e-bay, for over 300 bucks. Sweet.


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

:shock: 300 dollars? Wow :shock: . I have several hundred cards that I'm going to sell...


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

> Ahh the money I spent on those damn trading cards..  Should have had the foresight to keep it for a car...


I couldn't agree with you more!! I spent over £600 on pokemon cards, which in the end turned out to be a complete waste.

I think it was some sick addiction....whip into the shop, buy a pack, rip it open, realise you have them all, and repeat the process!

Oh...good times.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

I honestly didn't like them they were retarded  I saved my money


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

I never got into them. When I watched people around me collect them I was thinking, "Man, the people to make these are almost practically printing money!"


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

> I honestly didn't like them they were retarded  I saved my money


Smart choice. I'm selling my Yugioh cards now.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah i know now all my friends are like "Come on! How you get so rich!" lol


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 1, 2007)

what the heck? man i used to *love* pokemon! but after the cards and the games i just got tired of them comin out with new beasts CONSTANTLY!! it was ANNOYING!! 'shamed to say i was a pokefan...   :lol:


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

> what the heck? man i used to *love* pokemon! but after the cards and the games i just got tired of them comin out with new beasts CONSTANTLY!! it was ANNOYING!! 'shamed to say i was a pokefan...   :lol:


Ha ha, there was way too much change :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

I hear in Japan they have like 5 things like pokemon


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

> I hear in Japan they have like 5 things like pokemon


Pokemon, Digimon, Heretomon, Dragimon...it goes on...Septimon...


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

ummmm.... :shock: no clue how you know that but i fear for you :lol:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

> > I hear in Japan they have like 5 things like pokemon
> 
> 
> Pokemon, Digimon, Heretomon, Dragimon...it goes on...Septimon...


Wow, that's a lot of things ending in "mon". What's next, smiley-face-mon?


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

> ummmm.... :shock: no clue how you know that but i fear for you :lol:


As well you should. I suscribe to gaming magazines so I get my resources there.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 1, 2007)

lol wow


----------

